# Liquid soap with additives



## Corilee13 (Feb 23, 2015)

So I have been making soap for a bit now and decided its time to traverse into the realm of liquid soap. I want to make an acne scrub for myself. I know when to add things like exfoliants and clay to CP and HP soap, but when should I add them in liquid soap? After it is completed? At the trace? etc... Any help is appreciated


----------



## KristaY (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi Corilee! I don't have an answer for you, just wanted to say hi and welcome! We'll have to wait for a more experienced liquid soaper than me to come along. :wave:


----------



## Corilee13 (Feb 23, 2015)

KristaY said:


> Hi Corilee! I don't have an answer for you, just wanted to say hi and welcome! We'll have to wait for a more experienced liquid soaper than me to come along. :wave:




Hello and thank you . Here's hoping someone knows. I used to use Proactiv's (yuck I know) face scrub and I want to make something with a similar texture.


----------



## KristaY (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh, lots of people should be able to help with a facial scrub. Good luck with it!


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 23, 2015)

Are you sure a liquid soap is the direction you want to go, if you're thinking about a scrub? Most handcrafted LS is fairly thin, so additives like clay and exfoliants are likely to just settle to the bottom of the container rather than remain suspended in the soap. 

A handcrafted soap product that is thick enough to work well as a scrub is a "cream soap" like the one Lindy shared with us in this tutorial: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=49652


----------



## Corilee13 (Feb 23, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> Are you sure a liquid soap is the direction you want to go, if you're thinking about a scrub? Most handcrafted LS is fairly thin, so additives like clay and exfoliants are likely to just settle to the bottom of the container rather than remain suspended in the soap.
> 
> A handcrafted soap product that is thick enough to work well as a scrub is a "cream soap" like the one Lindy shared with us in this tutorial: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=49652



Thank you that is actually very helpful . I read on another thread that using glycerin in place of water makes liquid soap honey-like thick. Would that still not be thick enough to suspend the exfoliants? Also, I'm not sure if you know the answer to this, but it says in the tutorial that she lets her soap sit for two months, is this a necessity like with CP soap?


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 24, 2015)

The thickness of a LS is less about the glycerin and more about the choice of fats in the recipe. I've made a recipe three ways ...w water only and w varying amounts of glycerin. All dilute pretty much the same. A high CO or PKO soap is going to be hard to dilute to a thick consistency. More olive will make a thicker LS when diluted.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Corilee13 (Feb 24, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> The thickness of a LS is less about the glycerin and more about the choice of fats in the recipe. I've made a recipe three ways ...w water only and w varying amounts of glycerin. All dilute pretty much the same. A high CO or PKO soap is going to be hard to dilute to a thick consistency. More olive will make a thicker LS when diluted.
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk HD



Ok that makes sense. I'll look more into making cream soap then . Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Saponista (Feb 24, 2015)

I tried making a facial scrub with some of my liquid soap, which was the consistency of honey. As deanna says, the exfoliant all sank to the bottom and you had to shake it every time you tried to use it. It was less than successful! At least you don't now have to make the same mistake I did. I think a cream soap is definitely the way forwards with this.


----------



## Corilee13 (Feb 24, 2015)

Saponista said:


> I tried making a facial scrub with some of my liquid soap, which was the consistency of honey. As deanna says, the exfoliant all sank to the bottom and you had to shake it every time you tried to use it. It was less than successful! At least you don't now have to make the same mistake I did. I think a cream soap is definitely the way forwards with this.



Thank you for sharing your experience with it . Now just to figure out how to make the oils I want to use work with the tutorial that was shared.


----------

